# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  First Portfolio

## jacobo

some drawings...







k well image shack is running slow tonight so i&#39;ll add the rest later.



uno mas

----------


## Like A Bird Without Arms

Awesome stuff&#33;  I especially like the last two.

Excuse my curiousity, but why is the thread named "First Portfolio"?  Is this a part of a portfolio that you&#39;re submitting to someone, or is this just a badass way to say "collection of images" or "my art"?

----------


## jacobo

this was the first portfolio that i submited to my teacher, ergo i named it first portfolio

----------


## Burns

These are cool, Jake  :smiley:  Are they any requirements for what you can draw for your portfolio?

----------


## jacobo

yeah, these were all assignments from class. once we start doing something outside of line gestures i think they&#39;ll be more interesting.

----------

